# 2nd bad ice storm in 5 days  tonite with 60 mph winds



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2012)

We are getting blasted again  NOW . 60 mph winds  41 degrees huge ice chunks being blown off ice and haevy snow encrusted  trees crashing into our home  hitting windows raising hell. 

Roads are glare ice  will turn to snow after midnite . high winds expected till 7 am tomorrow .   2nd storm like this in less than a week .


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2012)

This is quite the winter we're having, isn't it?  Hope you guys are okay up there!


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2012)

Drive carefully!  Ice is so much worse than snow


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 18, 2012)

72mph gust recorded at Rochester airport and three trees down in my yard. total mess. No ice though but lake effect is starting to go.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

At least it snow now and not*ain


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Update : Howled all nite quit around 7 am , more huge  branches down , but no power outage  or real damage to the house 

. Last nite when i wrote this the  large ice chunks were hitting the house and Windows like rapid  Mortar fire  ( we have over 40 windows ). I was concerned that a window or two might blow out with the combo of large flying ice chunks and 60 mph wind gusts . Everything up here this am is like a friggen  hockey rink and the roads in town are pretty good considering .

We're heading to Tremblant in the am for a couple of days -- tomorrow up there will be "interesting " 40 k/ph wind gusts  so could be a 4 layer player tomorrow , Friday  the wind is not a factor ( so far) 

We DID NOT get the predicted snow last nite  just rain  which melted the heavy ice from the previous storm which created the missiles then another icing incident -- damn what a winter ALL in less than 7 days !!


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2012)

wonder how the hills made out.  looks like something interesting for the weekend.


----------

